# One for the Wall?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.utahcutthroat.blogspot.com

WOW! Noticed this fish on a blog I read. Congratulations to the angler!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was your fish.... Anyhow it is a fish of a lifetime that is for sure!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be F/V Gulf Ventur. Good guy with mad fishing skills and knowledge. Nice trout indeed.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post HighNDry and RNF for the kind words.

She was taken from the Madison. A fish of a lifetime. One I am humbly thankful for. Its a surreal experience to hook and land such a beautiful specimen. Took a Bennett stone - AKA Pat's Stone, AKA "Rubber Legs"


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow - that's a river fish? Even from the Madison, that's impressive and then some.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats! Excellent fish, very impressive.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, thats beautiful! Congrats!


----------

